# Easy T Deluxe 2



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Just wanted to throw out there that Easy T has released an updated version #2 of the Easy T Deluxe printer. Thoughts?


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

BandPrints said:


> Just wanted to throw out there that Easy T has released an updated version #2 of the Easy T Deluxe printer. Thoughts?


Do you know by any chance what is the difference between the version one and two?

The intro price is nice, very nice. I noticed they advertised this printer a few days ago, I thought about getting one but then again I haven't received or heard anything about my XL printer. So I decided to wait. I wish easy T had better customer service.

Are you considering buying it?

>>update<<
It seems like there was a problem with my email. Andy forwarded his responses to my another email. I got them and the forward info shows he had answered most of them on the same day.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know much about Easy T if anything, just the comments on the good and bad seen here on the forums. We use different printers at the DTG location. But when I stumbled on the introductory price...that made me do a double take. Not to say I wouldn't get another 1 or 2 that I currently have, it is just that this price is 2-3 days revenue so the ROI and cost is worth playing with.

The bigger question is the potential hassle and fuss worth it. Also, there is not much information on the site, such as auto second pass, is the ink really pressurized, platen swaps, and such?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

joe83 said:


> Do you know by any chance what is the difference between the version one and two?
> 
> The intro price is nice, very nice. I noticed they advertised this printer a few days ago, I thought about getting one but then again I haven't received or heard anything about my XL printer. So I decided to wait. I wish easy T had better customer service.
> 
> Are you considering buying it?


Contact me direct about your XL. The Deluxe II would get to you much faster if you are interested in swapping. Their are production delays and speeds outside my control on the XL. Some of the reason for us releasing new models like the Deluxe II in aluminum. It cuts way down on build time and other production issues I've been experiencing.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

BandPrints said:


> Also, there is not much information on the site, such as auto second pass, is the ink really pressurized, platen swaps, and such?


I will be releasing more pictures and video soon once the final paint scheme is done.

Ink Pressurized: No that is our XL model this is based on Epson R2880
Auto Second Pass: Yes
Platen Swap: Same as old Deluxe. The platen is removable. It sits on spacers.

Since we are ramping up to produce these I didn't want to have to make anymore of the old style. My existing Deluxe orders were willing to switch to the new and I didn't want to drop this new cheaper model on any new buyers a week after they bought so I threw it up on the website before I had final videos, pictures, etc.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> Contact me direct about your XL. The Deluxe II would get to you much faster if you are interested in swapping. Their are production delays and speeds outside my control on the XL. Some of the reason for us releasing new models like the Deluxe II in aluminum. It cuts way down on build time and other production issues I've been experiencing.


Thanks for the reply. And thanks for the offer of swapping, I thought about talking you about it but decided against it because of the Pressurized ink, print size and I heard the XL is working great and is very dependable. I appreciate it tho.

I understand about the XL delays but I really need a better time frame so I can plan accordingly. 

About contacting you directly I have emailed you at sales(at)easytprinter.com for quite a while now. Besides the time frame of my XL, I am trying to find out more about your free training and actually I sent you an email today too around an hour and a half ago. Titled "training 6". Whenever you get a chance could you replied please. Thanks you Andy.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

joe83 said:


> About contacting you directly I have emailed you at sales(at)easytprinter.com for quite a while now. Besides the time frame of my XL, I am trying to find out more about your free training and actually I sent you an email today too around an hour and a half ago. Titled "training 6". Whenever you get a chance could you replied please. Thanks you Andy.


You must be Jose. Check your spam folder and I also emailed this morning from a gmail account. I've answered that same email from you 2 or 3 times.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

abmcdan said:


> You must be Jose. Check your spam folder and I also emailed this morning from a gmail account. I've answered that same email from you 2 or 3 times.


Yes I am Jose. Well it must had been really annoying receiving all those emails from me. 

While I am glad that you have been answering them and I am not being ignored. I checked (spam folder included) and I haven't received anything at all. I sent a couple of emails from different accounts and its working fine. I don't know if is your or my email acting up. I will definitely check mine again, meanwhile could you please forward your response at bleah83(at)gmail.com 

Also, any idea of how long will it last the intro price for the deluxe #2? Thank you Andy.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

joe83 said:


> Yes I am Jose. Well it must had been really annoying receiving all those emails from me.
> 
> While I am glad that you have been answering them and I am not being ignored. I checked (spam folder included) and I haven't received anything at all. I sent a couple of emails from different accounts and its working fine. I don't know if is your or my email acting up. I will definitely check mine again, meanwhile could you please forward your response at bleah83(at)gmail.com
> 
> Also, any idea of how long will it last the intro price for the deluxe #2? Thank you Andy.


I got the forwarded emails to the new email provided. Most of them were responded the same day I emailed them. 


While I don't know if it was my email the one that was acting up. 
I would suggest to anybody else that might have a problem contacting easy T to try again from a different email or post on the forums as last resort.

Thank you Andy, and sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

The price us remarkable. Video?

I might consider one of these in addition to an xl. Or two.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please don't mistake every thread about a supplier/vendor you may have had a bad experience with as a chance to trash said company. Sometimes people want to have a discussion without all the drama  It's not hard to find information in the search here...every thread doesn't have to be a way to try to get back at a business.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm getting ready to buy my Easy T Deluxe II this week and be a first adopter. If it works as well as my Deluxe 1, I'm certain to buy another one right after.

I love the simplicity of the drawer rails, and I have a feeling I can back up $1500/day in profit with 3 printers during busy season. That's paying off a printer a week, basically.

Number crunching, even my busiest website's growth can get me to that volume in the next year. I would rather have 6 Easy T's @ $30,000 than one Brother. Of course, the Brother is a true high volume printer (high ink capacity, specifically), but the volume and profit we do on our single Deluxe is stunning lately.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Are you running the Deluxe with a bulk ink system?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Nope, we dumped bulk ink and switched to cartridges. We've gotten cart resets down to nearly no time at all because of a tool I manufactured to speed it up. The RIP shows current ink levels as the printer estimates, so it's usually pretty quick work to make sure we're topped off and keep moving.

The 2880's ink limitations are why I want the XL (for long runs), but the vast majority of our orders are less than 5 of the same design, so an ink reset isn't a production crunch.

Having 3x 2880s would be glorious because of the times when we are slammed. Could make the difference between 2 overtime shifts a week and 0 (a cost savings which would pay for the printers in no time).

I love my Deluxe, I have very few problems with it once I ironed out the capping station maintenance. I think I've done about 600 shirts in a row without one printer-based error. Maybe more than that, hard to say.

I am going to order 2 of these Deluxe 2s and keep them in dual CMYK mode. Production print speed is ridiculous and 95% of our prints are CMYK only (no WUB).


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

We print almost all Darks at our DTG facility. Today is probably the first day I noticed that we had 4 out of 12 jobs that are on white tees (of course jumbo at 12.4x19" prints).

Are the cartridges you use refillable ones with auto chip re-settings such as the ones found on Ebay for other Epson based printers? How many ml does it hold?

Also I believe the delux II is based on the 2880 model.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

As far as my research has taken me, the R2880 does not have an auto-reset option in the chips. 

I have to manually reset my carts, but I developed a tool that allows me to do it in 10 seconds or so when a cart reads empty. It's a pain, for sure, and the cartridges are tiny (11ml each?), but even on my high volume days, it isn't that much of an issue.

The XL is based on the R3880, which doesn't appear to have the same issue as the R2880 -- in fact, some companies make oversize cartridges for the R3880 which leads me to believe that the carts actually do auto-reset themselves.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

I was thinking about ones like this:Non OEM Empty Refillable Ink Cartridges for Epson R2880 T0961 T0962 T0963 T0964 | eBay

I have used similar ones on an NX430 Epson and they reset just by me lifting them and pushing back in or turning the machine on and back off.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Also using cartridges on white ink is fine without a damper or filter?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I reset my carts by slipping my tool behind the cart, hitting ink button, pulling tool out, hitting ink again. 10 seconds.

My carts are from Easy T. I bought another set from China and those caused ink weeping.

White ink is fine, so far, but I only keep carts for 2-3 months before replacing to reduce particle contamination worries.

I would loooooove to send the R2880 firmware to Russia and pay a software pirate to skip ink level detection completely. Did this with an old HP wide format years ago. Paid $200 and he did it in 2 weeks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

treefox2118 said:


> I would loooooove to send the R2880 firmware to Russia and pay a software pirate to skip ink level detection completely. Did this with an old HP wide format years ago. Paid $200 and he did it in 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


HAHAHAHA I was thinking the same thing some time ago

But I think Epson firmware is to heavy encrypted because the DTG manufacturers would do that already.

Does reseting R2880 chips cause headcleanings?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

My next trip to Estonia in fall has an R2880 in my bag.

As for reset, 90% of the time it doesn't do a headclean. One downside is if it thinks it "runs of of ink" midway thru a print -- it'll hit the last pass one more time after reset.

Now we just try to monitor ink levels and predict when to do a reset before it zeros, to prevent this type of fail.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Are those carts the ones that reset through shorting out the two pins ?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

My carts need to be popped up about 2mm to be reset. So I just manufactured a tool that slips behind the cart to open the circuit to the pin connector. Fairly simple flat non-conductive bar that allows a fast reset.

The biggest weakness of R2880-based DTG printers is the ink limitation, for sure. I would estimate we lose about 1 shirt of productivity an hour during a typical production run just based on the reset time.

But, the printer cost more than makes up for it. For us, having extra printers would more than offset this minimal loss in productivity -- $9000 in savings (per printer) shows its value in these areas especially.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

treefox2118 said:


> I would estimate we lose about 1 shirt of productivity an hour during a typical production run just based on the reset time.
> 
> But, the printer cost more than makes up for it. For us, having extra printers would more than offset this minimal loss in productivity -- $9000 in savings (per printer) shows its value in these areas especially.


Actually, if you are losing a shirt an hour in production, and say you charge $12 per shirt, 40 hour work week, that's about $24,000 per year (well, 50 weeks if you took a vacation) that you are losing. That could almost pay for an operator of another 2 machines.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

treefox2118 said:


> As far as my research has taken me, the R2880 does not have an auto-reset option in the chips.
> 
> I have to manually reset my carts, but I developed a tool that allows me to do it in 10 seconds or so when a cart reads empty. It's a pain, for sure, and the cartridges are tiny (11ml each?), but even on my high volume days, it isn't that much of an issue.


With the Deluxe II you won't have to remove the cartridges or use your tool to reset the ink chips.

When the reset happens it will reset all to full also. So you will reset all after any 1 chip thinks it is empty.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

kevrokr said:


> Actually, if you are losing a shirt an hour in production, and say you charge $12 per shirt, 40 hour work week, that's about $24,000 per year (well, 50 weeks if you took a vacation) that you are losing. That could almost pay for an operator of another 2 machines.


Absolutely true, but we don't have the volume to back that up yet. Our volume grows pretty consistently month to month, so I'm hoping to have that problem.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> With the Deluxe II you won't have to remove the cartridges or use your tool to reset the ink chips.
> 
> When the reset happens it will reset all to full also. So you will reset all after any 1 chip thinks it is empty.


Interesting! Is this something you can offer to D1 users?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

abmcdan said:


> With the Deluxe II you won't have to remove the cartridges or use your tool to reset the ink chips.
> 
> When the reset happens it will reset all to full also. So you will reset all after any 1 chip thinks it is empty.


But then you will have always autoclean am I right?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

treefox2118 said:


> Interesting! Is this something you can offer to D1 users?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


 I could make up a little kit for the original deluxe. It would just require changing a ribbon cable and drilling a hole.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> But then you will have always autoclean am I right?


 It will do the same epson sequence a normal reset or changing of cartridge would do. 

The benefits is less resets since they all reset to full and not removing the cartridges keeps the ink flow instead of introducing air.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

hi andy,
Do you ship my r 2880 out or not.
If not can you make this on my printer.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting that it's a cable hack -- that was what we looked at with our spare R2880 but nothing we tried seemed to help. I haven't had the time to hack what data is shared between the carts and the printer, and I assume the printer just reads a code off the carts and tumbling a different code would be a workaround. Since you're not tumbling a new code (I assume), it's probably a much simpler solution. Awesome find!


----------

